# Checking battery charger type...



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Does anyone know how I can check if the charger on my RV is a stepped charger (that is, it changes to a trickle/maintenance charge when battery is full) or if it is always giving full belt and therefore cokking my batteries?

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Try to find any markings on the charger and google for a data sheet. or post on here in case someone knows the charger.

or

Email the RV manufacturer with the spec of your RV and see what information they come up with.

or

Using a suitable ammeter/multimeter , check the current flowing into the battery while charging from a discharged state and when it is fully charged. Post the results here to see what the experts think :roll: 

or 

do a series of voltage checks on the state of the battery voltage while charging, again from a discharged state and until it is fully charged. If possible take readings every 30 mins or so.
Again post the results here to see what the experts think :roll: 


Mike


----------

